# Who would win if rohan and gondor had a war??



## Elassar (Jan 27, 2022)

The free peoples ( especially Rohan and Gondor ) usually unite too face the forces of darkness in times of strife, but what would happen if these two countries of men waged war on each other's borders.there is a major battle on the border between the eastfoldand Anorien who wins


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 27, 2022)

I voted for Gondor but I have almost no idea why.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 27, 2022)

I am assuming you mean around the time of TWOTR? According to the Atlas of ME [if i am not mistaken], Gondor has more troops, I would also say they are better equipped hailing from the Numernoreans. Rohan does not have a large standing army but a large muster of men loyal to their lords. Gondor is battle testes veterans aginst Mordor.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2022)

Gondor, no question.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 28, 2022)

Gondor has superior military technology.



1stvermont said:


> I am assuming you mean around the time of TWOTR? According to the Atlas of ME [if i am not mistaken], Gondor has more troops, I would also say they are better equipped hailing from the Numernoreans. Rohan does not have a large standing army but a large muster of men loyal to their lords. Gondor is battle testes veterans aginst Mordor.


lol they have battle WHAT veterans?!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 28, 2022)

Have pity on us poor dyslexics!


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 28, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> lol they have battle WHAT veterans?!



Well... ahh.... you know.... I guess the third age timeline kind of shrunk in my mind. 

But if I am not mistaken, some fighting was done in ithlien and Osgiliath was recently taken.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Have pity on us poor dyslexics!


I know in my case it would just be lousy typing. I often manage to hit neighboring keys to the ones I want. "a" and "d" often show up instead of intended "s", as the first two straddle the third (my spellchecker catches most of this).

The "a" key has special dangers lurking, as to its left is the shift-lock key; slightly errant aim, aND SUDDENLY i#M TYPING LIKE THIS: 😬


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2022)

Those of Rohan stink of horse, and would be covered in arrows and flame.


----------



## lamentforboromir (Jan 30, 2022)

Although Rohan has Eredrim(Eomer's men) I think Gondor is much more developed in the field of government and military equipment (especially architecture) lol than Rohan. So I raise my hand for Gondor.


----------



## Yanus (Feb 3, 2022)

I would say, it depends on the battlefield, tactic and goals. In siege battles and taking cities, Gondor. As a skirmish force on plains, Rohan has obviusely the edge. It would probably be evenly matched depending on Rohan tactic. Coming from the success of Hunnic army, or how Mongol army of 100,000 mounted, lightly armored warriors armed with bow and arrows conquered almost 18% percent of world land area I would not consider trained well organized mounted army to be harmless.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

However, the Hunnic and Mongol forces were made up of light horsemen, armed with bows, with a much smaller percentage of heavy cavalry (I realize I'm oversimplifying a bit).

The Rohirrim were the opposite-- overwhelmingly heavy cavalry, mail-armored and spear-armed, with very few archers, like the Normans, on which they were partially based. Battle tactics would be totally different; as we see from the story, they relied on the massed charge.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> However, the Hunnic and Mongol forces were made up of light horsemen, armed with bows, with a much smaller percentage of heavy cavalry (I realize I'm oversimplifying a bit).
> 
> The Rohirrim were the opposite-- overwhelmingly heavy cavalry, mail-armored and spear-armed, with very few archers, like the Normans, on which they were partially based. Battle tactics would be totally different; as we see from the story, they relied on the massed charge.


It makes sense. But if we compare the Rohirrim with the Normans, I should say that the Normans were quite successful.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

So were the Rohirrim. 😁


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> So were the Rohirrim. 😁


Yeah. And it's great that Gondor and Rohan didn't have a war.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

True, and given the oaths exchanged, it would be unlikely to the point of the unthinkable.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

1stvermont said:


> battle testes





1stvermont said:


> kind of shrunk


I'm afraid you're compounding the problem. 😆

Just joshing! But we do have an edit function, you know. 🙂


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> But we do have an edit function, you know. 🙂


For some reason the term "bottle tested" sprang to my mind ... 🤫


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes,some of my past posts were "bottle tested" indeed.

Hence my familiarity with the edit function. 🤪


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> However, the Hunnic and Mongol forces were made up of light horsemen, armed with bows, with a much smaller percentage of heavy cavalry (I realize I'm oversimplifying a bit).
> 
> The Rohirrim were the opposite-- overwhelmingly heavy cavalry, mail-armored and spear-armed, with very few archers, like the Normans, on which they were partially based. Battle tactics would be totally different; as we see from the story, they relied on the massed charge.


If you want to be really, really technical, Mongol heavy cavalry was actually heavier in terms of armor and weapons used than their European counterparts. But main advantage for the Mongols was strategic mobility and developed battlefield command-and-control.

And also, one has to consider terrain. Mongols got beaten in Croatia, in large part due to a combination of mountainous terrain and well placed stone fortresses. Rohirrim, being heavy cavalry with some infantry, might be less affected by the unfavorable terrain of Gondor. But Gondor's fortifications might pose to them same problems that Dalmatian fortresses did to Mongols.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

Right -- and the Mongols became more successful with sieges in the east, after "drafting" Chinese engineers.

But as I said, I oversimplified somewhat.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes,some of my past posts were "bottle tested" indeed.
> Hence my familiarity with the edit function. 🤪


I always blame stuff like that on my spellchecker - needs an update, a reset, whatever ... 🤥


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

I mostly blame whiskey.🤣


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm afraid you're compounding the problem. 😆
> 
> Just joshing! But we do have an edit function, you know. 🙂



Yes, I should be embarrassed but I keep coming back  . I am aware of editing devices, but even they have no idea what I am trying to say. I could use the excuse of lack of time, I usually type out fast and let it go. But it happens even when I take my time so...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 7, 2022)

If Rohan and Gondor had a war, Mordor would win.


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 14, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> If Rohan and Gondor had a war, Mordor would win.


I was going to respond "neither" as it would never happen, but Haleth said it better. 

My feeling that it would never happen is due to the fact that Rohan and Gondor together maintain the Signals Corps... those hardy souls who stand vigil atop the chain of mountains between the two realms, ready to light the signal fires. The sheer depth of infrastructure and coordination required to maintain such a cumbersome and costly system for decades and centuries shows a degree of cooperation that would prevent them from ever coming to war between themselves.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 14, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> If Rohan and Gondor had a war, Mordor would win.


Yes, quite true. I didn't bother voting in the poll.


----------



## Rōmānus (Feb 20, 2022)

I think Gondor is still, at this low point in its history, a mightier force than Rohan. Plus Gondor still has Dúnedain, who are described as men to children when compared to the Rohirrim. Èowyn thought that no man of Rohan could match Faramir in battle when she was with him.


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 3, 2022)

I vote for the Rohirrim, because i think, they are very good warriors and very good horse riders, and i guess, they are very brave.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 4, 2022)

Julius_Evola said:


> Èowyn thought that no man of Rohan could match Faramir in battle when she was with him.


She could be influenced by her growing feelings for him.


----------



## Rōmānus (Mar 16, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> She could be influenced by her growing feelings for him.


Perhaps, but her comparison is similar to Gimli’s comparison between the two peoples, “the Riders of Rohan look almost as boys beside them” (LotR, The Passing of the Grey Company). Even earlier on Éowyn had thought that “no mightier men had she seen than the Dúnedain”. She might have feelings for Faramir, but I’d think her position is more influenced by Faramir being Dúnadan.


----------

